# Favorite Tales from the Crypt episodes anyone?



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been a fan for 27 years since i was 7 when it first aired on HBO and been one of my fave shows as i been a horror fan since i was 4 thanks to Creepshow and even collected back issues of the EC horror/Sci-fi/crime thriller comics, even saw the 1972 Amicus UK made Crypt movie on video at age 7 and the sequel Vault of Horror on HBO at age 9 as i taped if off HBO and taped every episode of the show on HBO.

My top 25:

1. What's Cooking.
2. The Ventriloquist Dummy.
3. And all through the House.
4. Strung Along.
5. Cutting Cards.
6. Undertaking Parlor.
7. Fitting Punishment.
8. Lower Berth.
9. Dig that Cat...He is Gone.
10. Split Personality.
11. You Murderer.
12. House of Horrors.
13. Doctor of Horror.
14. Television Terror.
15. Korman's Kalamity.
16. Well Cooked Hams.
17. Top Billing.
18. Abra Cadaver.
19. None But the Lonely Heart.
20. The Trap.
21. Carrion Death.
22. The Third Pig.
23. Food for Thought.
24. Easel Kill Ya.
25. The Thing from the Grave.


----------

